# Befestigung von Schutzblech an Gabel ohne Aufnahme



## HarryHH (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde mein Reise MTB gerne mit SKS Schutzblechen ausstatten. Allerdings hat meine Gabel nicht diese Ösen für die Befestigung. Gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit die Schutzbleche zu befestigen?
Gruß,
Harald


----------



## Cunelli (24. Januar 2009)

Die Shockblades haben einen Spreizkeil, der von unten in den Gabelholm eingesetzt wird. 
Oder du bastelst irgendwas mit schlauchschellen oder Kabelbindern oder ähnlichem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (24. Januar 2009)

oder sowas:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Shockboardhalter+f%FCr+Cannondale+Headshok+und+starre+Gabeln


----------



## HarryHH (24. Januar 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> oder sowas:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Shockboardhalter+f%FCr+Cannondale+Headshok+und+starre+Gabeln



Hmm, so recht verstehe ich nicht wie das funktionieren soll. Hattest Du das schonmal in der Hand oder weißt wie das gedacht ist?
Gruß,
Harald


----------



## DirtSau (25. Januar 2009)

also ich kann dir auch nur das SKS Shockboard empfehlen! ist echt en top teil und spielend leicht zu montieren und hat eine top funktion  ruck zuck dran und ab... sieht halbwegs gut aus und den halter siehste nahezu nicht

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5283300000

kann ich nur empfehlen  preis passt ja auch! oder du bastelst dir halt doch etwas selber aus nem alten schutzblech und kabelbindern 
gruß äxel


----------



## Der Toni (25. Januar 2009)

HarryHH schrieb:


> Hmm, so recht verstehe ich nicht wie das funktionieren soll. Hattest Du das schonmal in der Hand oder weißt wie das gedacht ist?
> Gruß,
> Harald




wenn die Standart Adapter für´s Shockboard nicht passen (wie bei mir an der 36er Talas), verwendest du diesen Shockboard-Adapter für Montage an Headshok®- und Starrgabeln.


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Januar 2009)

... es gibt von cateye spezielle schellen/brieden um strebenschutzbleche an federgabeln zu montieren.

bei dem velotraum radl ganz gut zu sehen ..


----------



## phreak007 (25. Januar 2009)

Das Radl ist ja der Knüller


----------



## Üffes (25. Januar 2009)

Seitlich: Schellen von Cateye oder gummierte Rohrschellen aus dem Sanitärbedarf.
Auf den richtigen Durchmesser achten!
Oben: Ältere Federgabeln haben hier schon mal eine Bohrung für die Schutzblechbefestigung, wenn nicht hilft ein Brakebooster! Deine Gabel hat keine Cantisockel? Dumm gelaufen, da hilft nur Murks (Kabelbinder) und _richtiger_ Murks (Loch selber bohren)!
Viel Spass!


----------



## theutone (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe für den Umbau von meinem MTB zum ATB P-Schellen von Berner aus dem Bereich der Elektroinstallation verwendet.
Für die Standrohre 32-40mm und für die Gabelbrücke 15-22mm ohne Isolierung, es passt noch ein 2.2 Mountain King in die Gabel.

http://www.theutone.de/attachments/Image/Bike/Chorzow_001_(Small).jpg

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Kayn (29. Januar 2009)

HarryHH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mein Reise MTB gerne mit SKS Schutzblechen ausstatten. Allerdings hat meine Gabel nicht diese Ösen für die Befestigung. Gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit die Schutzbleche zu befestigen?
> Gruß,
> Harald



nimm siemens lufthaken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryHH (29. Januar 2009)

Kayn schrieb:


> nimm siemens lufthaken


Was ist denn das? Sagt mir leider nichts...
Gruß,
Harald


----------



## mwulf (30. Januar 2009)

Siemens Lufthaken gibts bei Etel-Tuning.


----------



## HarryHH (30. Januar 2009)

mwulf schrieb:


> Siemens Lufthaken gibts bei Etel-Tuning.


achso, das teil...


----------



## camino (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde, obwohl die Anfrage schon etwas zurück liegt: 
Die einfachste und günstigste Lösung ist, Du kaufst für knapp einen Euro 20 Stck Kabelbinder mit einer Schraub-Öse und befestigst sie an der Gabel als Aufnahme für die Streben.


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Oktober 2009)

HarryHH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mein Reise MTB gerne mit SKS Schutzblechen ausstatten. Allerdings hat meine Gabel nicht diese Ösen für die Befestigung. Gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit die Schutzbleche zu befestigen?
> Gruß,
> Harald



Gabelschaftrohr müßte ja unten offen sein. Dann einfach eine schraubbare Kralle rein und du hast ein schönes M5 Gewindeloch. Sowas hier:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1201


----------



## Simon81 (25. April 2017)

Hallo, ich möchte gern an mein MTB ein Schutzblech vorne montieren.

Problem: Ich hab nur 80mm Federweg. Manitou Skareb.

Bei den Modellen mit Spreizkeil reibt beim Einfedern der Reifen recht schnell an dem Keil von unten.

Wäre das vielleicht eine Lösung?: https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sks-germany-shockboard-vario-mtb-front-schutzblech/aid:2664866?searchquery=sks germany shockboard vario mtb front schutzblech

Was sind überhaupt tapered Gabeln???

Danke!

Mein Rad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (25. April 2017)

Simon81 schrieb:


> Was sind überhaupt tapered Gabeln???


Frag mal bei Goggle nach .



> Radgröße 26“-29“ bis max. Reifenbreite 2.5“
> · nur für 1,5“ tapered Gabeln


Hast eine 1,5" oder tapered Gabel ?


----------



## --- (25. April 2017)

Simon81 schrieb:


> Was sind überhaupt tapered Gabeln???


Diese Gabeln haben einen konischen Schaft. Unten 1,5" und nach oben hin dann 1 1/8".


Simon81 schrieb:


> Bei den Modellen mit Spreizkeil reibt beim Einfedern der Reifen recht schnell an dem Keil von unten.


Der Reifen? Das Hauptproblem ist das Brakebooster & Co im Weg sind. Da federst du vielleicht grad mal halb ein und der Spritzschutz hat Kontakt. Deswegen montiert man heutzutage den Spritzschutz hauptsächlich an der Gabelbrücke und nicht an der Krone. Such mit Google mal nach "Mudguard".


----------



## Simon81 (25. April 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Der Reifen? Das Hauptproblem ist das Brakebooster & Co im Weg sind.



Es ist wirklich der Reifen, der an der Inbusschraube des Spreizkeils Kontakt hat. Ich hatte mal Schwalbe-Reifen dran, die weniger hoch sind. Da war das Problem nicht so stark. Brakebooster waren nie im Weg.

Ich hatte ältere SKS Fender dran, die mir heute aber kaputt gegangen sind. Vielleicht sind die neuen Modelle mittlerweile auch etwas flacher am Spreizkeil. Die alten hatten ein Gewinde, welche den Spreizkeil nach außen gedrückt haben, bis er im Gabelschaft fest war.

Reichen die Mudguards um ne saubere Hose im Regen zu haben? Ich nutze das Rad im Alltag, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## RetroRider (25. April 2017)

Es gibt auch größer ausfallende Modelle. Evtl. lässt sich die Schutzwirkung mit Unterrohrschutz noch steigern. In Kurven dann halt langsam fahren.
Der eigentliche Vorteil vom Mud- bzw. Marshguard ist, daß die Abstreifer und Standrohre geschützt werden. Der seitliche Spritzschutz wird auch um so besser, je näher das Schutzblech am Reifen ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2017)

Simon81 schrieb:


> Reichen die Mudguards um ne saubere Hose im Regen zu haben?


wo sitzt ein mudguard, wo befinden sich deine beine?


----------



## Simon81 (25. April 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Es gibt auch größer ausfallende Modelle.



Kannst Du eins empfehlen?


----------



## Simon81 (25. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> wo sitzt ein mudguard, wo befinden sich deine beine?



EIn Mudguard sitzt an der Gabel. Meine Beine sind an meiner Hüfte dran.

Mudguards schützen vor allem Gabel, Gesicht und Oberkörper, nicht unbedingt Beine, Schuhe.
Siehst Du hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/komponen...inbike-schutzbleche-und-mudguards/a23473.html


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2017)

mensch, da haste deine frage ja selber beantwortet.


----------



## Simon81 (25. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> mensch, da haste deine frage ja selber beantwortet.



Leider nicht. Kannst Du auch was konstruktives beitragen?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2017)

ja!

du könntest dir den thread von anfang an durchlesen.
eine mögliche lösung siehst du in #7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon81 (30. April 2017)

Ich konnte mein Problem lösen:
Die SKS Shockblade haben eine flachere Aufnahme als meine vorherigen Topeak Defender.
Nun gibt es kein Kontakt mehr zwischen Spreizkeilschraube und Reifen.
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## RetroRider (2. Mai 2017)

Ich würde trotzdem Marsh Guard empfehlen, weil's die Gabel schützt. Die Hose ist nie 100% vor Spritzern sicher, also evtl. Regenhose drüber oder in der Arbeit umziehen.


----------



## Simon81 (2. Mai 2017)

Für den Stadtgebrauch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Mai 2017)

Nenene mein Lieber. Kuck dir mal so einen Marsh Guard genauer an. Der Bereich um die Staubdichtungen wird vom Reifen abgeschirmt.


----------



## Simon81 (2. Mai 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nenene mein Lieber. Kuck dir mal so einen Marsh Guard genauer an. Der Bereich um die Staubdichtungen wird vom Reifen abgeschirmt.



Ja, ich hab's gesehen. Aber wie gesagt. Für den Stadtgebrauch ist mir ne trockene Hose wichtiger. Und die gibt es nur mit Schutzblechen, zumindest teilweise ;-)


----------



## RetroRider (2. Mai 2017)

Ey, Beitrag zu spät ändern ist nicht die feine Art. Jetzt ergibt meine Antwort keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Simon81 (2. Mai 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ey, Beitrag zu spät ändern ist nicht die feine Art. Jetzt ergibt meine Antwort keinen Sinn mehr.



Löschen ging nicht, tut mir leid. Ich hab ihn geändert, bevor ich deinen Beitrag gelesen hab.
Das Forum wird es verkraften.

Übrigens, interessanter Beitrag zum "runden Tritt"


----------

